# Our new addition :)



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

I am a relatively new hedgie owner. The husband and I adopted an older hedgie from a local breeder here in Colorado and absolutely adore her. After getting Pequop (pay-kwop) and having her adjust to us and the new environment, I found myself really wanting to get a baby to just add to the happiness in our home!

Yesterday, I went to pick up our baby (from the same breeder). Her name is LeRoux and she is 7 weeks old (and a platinum color thus far). She is a little grumpy as I am seeing new quills starting to poke through. I ran her a nice oatmeal bath with a lovely flax seed rinse.  Nothing works like love and a spa treatment! :mrgreen: 

I just love having an older hedgie, who is reserved and calm. And then the polar opposite, the baby, who is a little energy ball (at times) and experiencing life as a baby hoglet (um.. ouch!). 

Here are my darling ladies (I will post more pictures to this thread as I can! I have many more already, just need to attempt to "look like I am working" mwwwuahahahaha) :roll:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Your hedgies are too cute  I bet your new little one loved their spa treatment


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Congrats on the new hoglet  
They both are just adorable


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

They are just adorable! How exciting for you!!


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

lol lol on the "attempt to look like you're working"!! You sound like me!! 

Oh how adorable and congrats! I love those colors! I enjoy seeing the little hedgies next to the bigger ones~ I can't believe my little girl is going to get big one day...and it's even harder to believe that one day she will stop quilling!  lol I can't wait~ ouch is right!!


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Whoah she is huge! Or the baby is really small, that is too funny to see them side-by-side like that. 

Great pictures! Congrats on your new addition. I also like having one older and one younger and I haven't had a baby one yet but maybe some day down the road. (I'm at my maximum pet level right now)


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

AHHHH OMG!!
They are so cute! Just by the way haha. 
I am jealous. I would like another hedgie but I think that will have to wait till I'm living on my own. 
But yeah, I can't wait to hear more fun stories about how your older hedgie is managing your younger one


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

Thank you for all the wonderful compliments on the quilled lovers! 

As for the size of our older hedgie... she is massive ( her nickname from the husband is "our jelly doughnut" :lol: ). She can still go into a ball without any problems if she needs, but since she is so sweet, she rarely does.

As far as how Pequop is taking to the little 7-week old LeRoux ( husband nicknamed this one "the egg" since she is about the size of an egg ), she couldn't have been nicer. We didn't introduce them right away as both parties really don't need any stress that can be avoided but we did pair them up last night under constant supervision. Pequop (the adult lady) was very kind and approached LeRoux ever so cautiously and sniffed her quills and just sat next to her.  LeRoux, who is starting to quill, was actually *not *"balled up" and sniffed out Pequop as well. Then, they both eventually lost interest and scooted around elsewhere. :lol:

Now that I am writing this, I look at the names my husband gives our hedgies, and it sounds like he is just hungry for breakfast!!!!! :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

I love their names and they are both just gorgeous


----------



## Linsoid (Nov 3, 2009)

Awww they're such sweet girls!!


----------

